# Ufermatte von naturagart



## Thomas3619 (28. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Ufermatten von naturagart ?? Lohnt sich die Anschaffung.? Naturagart hat ja dafür auch so fertigmischungen. Allerdings will ich nicht tausend Blumen um meinen Teich. Was gibt es denn da noch für Möglichkeiten w/ Bepflanzung.


----------



## lambojaeger (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Thomas,

ich hatte in den Teichanfängen die naturagart Ufermatte. Diese hat sich auch schön verwurzelt und es wuchsen 1000 kleine Blumen, Unkraut aller Art.
Okay, schön und gut.
Die Matte war ein Stück im Teichwasser und ein Stück im Saugsperregraben (wie von Naturagart beschrieben). Diese Saugsperre (gefüllt mit Kies) wurde durch die Kapillarwirkung so mit Teichwasser geflutet, daß in Verbindung mit Erdkrümeln, Gras(durchs Rasenmähen) mit der Zeit ein richtiger, durchwurzelter, Bereich entstand. Zum Teil bestand keine Chance, den Bereich Gras und Saugsperre noch richtig zu trennen. Und was dann passiert sollte klar sein...
Die Kapillarwirkung der Matte versorgte auch noch unser toll gedeihendes Grasumland.......dauerndes Wassernachfüllen war angesagt.
Dies wurde mir zuviel und bei der Teicherweiterung habe ich auch um den alten Bereich die Matte und die Saugsperre entfernt.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist die: Wenn du Zeit genug hast, immer schön auf die Trennung zu achten, dann ist die Matte genial. Wenn nicht, wie ich,.......

Gruss Thomas


----------



## karsten. (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo

deshalb sollte bei derartigen Uferkonstruktionen die Ufermatte in das System Kapillarsperre einbezogen werden 
 


z.B durch die Klemmleiste von NG 

oder etwas Besseres  

mfG

u.s.w-


----------



## Thomas3619 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Zusammen,

Thomas: vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis?

Karsten: mit der Klemmschiene habe ich auch schon überlegt. Ich habe um meinen Teich Rasenkantensteine verlegt. Da könnte ich die Folie bündig abschneiden und die Ufermatte entsprechend überlappen. Ist denn das bündige abschneiden sinnvoll??

Hat jemand auch schon Erfahrungen mit den Kokosmatten gesammelt???


----------



## Olli.P (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Thomas,


hast du es schon einmal an eine von  diesen Varianten gedacht


----------



## Thomas3619 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Ganz ehrlich Olli :  

Ich mag immer die gezeichneten Bilder nicht so . Halte mehr davon die Dinge in Natura zu sehen. Am liebsten hätte ich eine Variante, wo der Teichrand schön zugewachsen ist. Stellenweise auch mal Steine- aber nicht komplett drumherum. Da haben mir die Dinger von nat. schon gefallen. Nur wenn die mir mein Wasser raussaugen ist das ja auch blöd. Bei 40 umlaufenden meter will ich auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Kapillarstellen verhindern müssen.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hi Thomas,

ich hab die NG-Ufermatte ja auch ohne da was auszusäen angebracht.  

Aber das braucht eben alles seine Zeit.  

Hab nochmal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht.....
Die sind von 2007:
   

Das olle gelb blühende Unkraut auf Bild 2 ich glaub Gauklerblume  
würde ich auf jedenfall nicht nehmen.  
Da gehen dann alle anderen kleiner bleibenden Pflanzen unter. :__ nase 

Und die von diesem Jahr......
     

Auch hier ist noch nicht alles zugewachsen, aber die __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserminze etc. und Moose arbeiten dran.  

Wir haben uns übrigens die Taschenmatten aus der "Normalen" NG-Ufermatte nach unseren Bedürfnissen selbst mit Angelschnur genäht.

Die Randgestaltung bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. :smoki

Aber ich würd's immer wieder so oder ähnlich machen.  

Wir haben übrigens diese und diese  Variante.

Nur wüsste ich nicht, was man da sonst außer Steinen und evtl. Totholz noch nehmen könnte.

Heringe scheiden ja wohl aus........


----------



## Peter S (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Thomas
Ich kann Dir vielleicht helfen, wie man die Folie an Bordsteinen kleben kann. So könntest Du die Folie oberhalb des Erdbodens befestigen und hättest auch kein Problem, das der Teich durch kappilarwirkung leergesaugt wird. Der Kleber heisst: Pattex Montage Kraft Kleber Spezial für Spiegel Glas Metall. Hab noch einen Tipp: Wenn Du die Folie an die Bordsteine klebst, lege unbedingt ein langes stück Holz auf die Folie, mit Schraubzwingen presst Du das ganze zusammen. Kannst mal meine Bilder ansehen, da kann man das auch ganz gut sehen mit der Kappilarsperre. Gruß Peter S


----------



## Franzel5 (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Thomas,

Kokosmatte würde ich nicht nehmen. Ist nicht viel billiger und nach einigen Jahren reißt sie an der Wasserkante ab da sie als organisches Material zersetzt wird.
Ich habe auch die Ufermatte, allerdings preiswertere im Netz gesucht als die von NG und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Ufer sieht sofort recht natürlich aus, wenn die Matte mit Sand eingeschlämmt ist. Wichtig ist allerdings, wie auch ohne Matte das die Kapillarsperre richtig angelegt ist. Auch über einen Folienrand können Pflanzen und Moose herauswachsen und die Sperre überbrücken.

Ich habe einen Teil der Matte eingesät und einen Teil mit selbst gesuchten __ Moos belegt.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Annett (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Moin,

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10/]hier[/URL] hatte ich erst gestern zwei Beiträge mit Bildern einer eingewachsenen Matte verlinkt.
Schematische Zeichnungen/Skizzen sollen helfen, das Material am Ende richtig zu verbauen. Anhand der Zeichnungen sieht man m.M.n. am Besten, wo sich Fehler in der Planung der Kapillarsperre eingeschlichen haben.


----------



## Ambersun (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns übrigens die Taschenmatten aus der "Normalen" NG-Ufermatte nach unseren Bedürfnissen selbst mit Angelschnur genäht.


Ein toller Tipp!   Das muß ich mir unbedingt merken, wenn wir im Frühjahr mit dem Teich anfangen. 

Und die Ufer-Fotos sind echt klasse.


----------



## gemag (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo

Habe die Matte auch von NG bin sehr zufrieden nur mit dem angebotenen Samen nicht die Natur hat es an einer anderen Stellen schneller erledigt.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas3619 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von naturagart*

Hallo Olli,

das mit dem Nähen ist wirklich eine gute Idee. Werd ich mal im Frühjahr mein Nähkästchen heraus holen. Wo befestigt man eigentlich die Taschen???

Hm... bin mir aber trotzdem noch unsicher w/ Uferbefestigung. Die Beispiele von Annett waren auch interressant. Z.B. habe ich aber auch nicht so viele Steine, die ich um den Teich legen kann und wenn ich ehrlich bin würde es mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gefallen. Zumindest zu viele. 

Karten: ich hatte mir dise Klemmleisten auch schon einmal angesehen. Wie geschrieben, habe ich Rasenkantensteine um den Teich gesetzt. Daran könnte ich die Klemmleisten schrauben - werden die Schrauben eigentlich durch die Folie geschraubt oder wird diese nur eingeklemmt (wie man aus dem Namen ja schliessen könnte??  Natürlich sieht man so dann wieder die Rasenkantensteine??

Habe aber auch angst , dass ich Probleme bekomme wenn ich meine EPDM Folie bis zur Kante abschneide. Ich mein eigentlich sollte ja nach einem halben Jahr nichts mehr nachrutschen , oder??


----------

